# iPod Touch écran noir



## jpg (7 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, 

Hier soir j'ai connecté un iPod Touch (dernier modèle) sur un Mac toute la nuit pour le synchroniser. 
Ce matin l'iPod est bloqué sur un écran noir et ne réagit plus à rien. Que ce soit en gardant la touche on/off enfoncée, en le reconnectant sur le Mac, en relançant iTunes, en le branchant sur l'alimentation. 
La même situation était déjà arrivé il y a quelques jours, mais l'iPod avait "ressuscité" tout à coup. 
Mais ce soir, rien ... 

Quelqu'un connaît-il la solution à ce cas de figure ?

Merci


----------



## CBi (8 Juin 2009)

C'est impressionnant mais a priori ça n'est pas grave. 

Il est probable que le Mac s'est mis en veille et a pompé le jus du iPod au lieu de le recharger.

Donc d'abord brancher le iPod sur un chargeur ou sur un iMac qui tourne (pas en veille) pendant assez longtemps (si le iPod est vraiment à sec il va lui falloir plusieurs heures pour se refaire).

Puis appuyer sur le bouton de contact du haut et le laisser appuyé aussi assez longtemps pour le forcer à redémarrer (quand mon iPod m'a fait le coup, il a réagi après 3 minutes)


----------



## jpg (8 Juin 2009)

Merci infiniment pour la réponse ! 

Effectivement après l'avoir laissé en charge quelques heures, plus un Reset (switch de veille et bouton d'application maintenu enfoncé pendant une bonne dizaine de secondes), la bête a recouvré ses esprits ...

En tous cas c'est utile de savoir qu'un mac peut pomper la batterie d'un iPod ...


----------

